# Recovered Antique Chair (pic)



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

This may not go here but I didn't know where to put it. Just wanted to show what I just finished. Its done in Burgundy Leather (flash made it pinkish)
Was a very unusual chair and not fun to work on. But its finished now.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Very nice...I've done upholstering and know how much work that is/


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Many years ago DH and I did some reupholstering out of necessity. I remember it wasn't easy, and it was just a plain sofa and chair. I can't believe you did all of that detail stuff. Do you do professional upholstering? That's professional work.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Dang! That's incredibly beautiful.
You do excellent work.

Is that for yourself? I hope so since it shows lot of work and care into the re-do.

Angie


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

That is very, very good work! The chair is fabulous. Do you know how old it is?


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

What a talent you have!!! Very impressed here!


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I would expect that the chair is 1880's or 90's. They also had a chair I did in Leather that looked like those old chairs you would see in the movies that the sheriff sat in with all the iron on the bottom. Also an old chair.

I have had an Upholstery shop for 19 years now. I grew up in the business. Third generation. I really love my work. 

The chair was for a customer. I would have liked to had the other chair as this one wasn't that comfortable before of after it got recovered. The other was.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

This is the other chair from the same woman. I would have liked this one.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Wow... you do really beautiful work!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It sure shows that it's in your blood.
And congratulations on having a job that you love.

The second chair is a beautiful as the first.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my! Both chairs are beautiful! I think the second one looks more comfy also! What nice work.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow! You are extremely talented, your work is fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful!

I wish you were closer, I have some chairs I would love to have done.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Those two chairs are both gorgeous. I hate to think how many hours of labor they took.
You should be very proud of what you do and I am sure your customers must be thrilled.

PQ


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Great job!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, I sat here saying Wow! and Dang! for about 10 min.!!!
AWESOME job on both chairs!!!

I have an antique victorian with footstool that needs redoing big time. Have the fabric and everything.... now I am just working up the nerve. Sure wish I could just send it to you!!!!

Great job!


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

Those are really nice.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> Well, I sat here saying Wow! and Dang! for about 10 min.!!!
> AWESOME job on both chairs!!!
> 
> I have an antique victorian with footstool that needs redoing big time. Have the fabric and everything.... now I am just working up the nerve. Sure wish I could just send it to you!!!!
> ...


Thank you...

When we moved from Eastern Oregon to the coast (about 400 miles one way) we actually hauled an antique couch and a pickup seat with us for customers and then hauled them back when I finished. I also had a few customers who mailed their equipment seats to me.

If you need any long distance advise on redoing them yourself, just let me know. Usually the Victorians need springs retied which I wouldn't recommend for anyone if you haven't done it already. I have done many over the years and still hate doing it.

The key to Upholstery (and about anything) is having the right tools.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are amazing. What gorgeous work you do!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh my - you do incredibly beautiful work! I wish I could learn from you in person!

Just beautiful.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

You did a beautiful job! I love the chair with the wood, it looks so classy done in that color. Just beautiful. Is this a hobby or recover furniture as a business? No doubt you are really really good at it....


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

notenoughtime said:


> You did a beautiful job! I love the chair with the wood, it looks so classy done in that color. Just beautiful. Is this a hobby or recover furniture as a business? No doubt you are really really good at it....


Business... Mostly Automotive thou.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow...both chairs look great, but the detail in that first chair is fantastic!


----------



## countryheart (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow, what a lot of work. You did a great job. There is so many details on 
the chairs. That is amazing.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

they are both very beautiful. Nice to love what you do.


----------

